# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Сознание Кришны в каждом городе и деревне >  Сургут Нама-хатта

## Саттвин

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде и Его миссии!!!
По милости Господа Шри Кришны, в г.Сургуте образовалась ятра.

Группа в контакте http://vk.com/shri_hari_nama

 :good:

----------

